# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Best basketball shoes of all time...

## Bob Balco

Hey whats everyones fav basketball shoe of all time? I have a bunch of favorites such as the dee brown reebox pumps (90-91), larry bird and magic converse weapons (86 i think), and the first Nike flight lights. My all time favorit basketball shoes were the ones that the fab 5 wore during their tourney run. they were black and grey Nike Air max but i forget the name. They had the full air pocket along the bottom. Most embarassing shoe I ever had was either the British Knights Diamacell (Derrick Coleman shoe) or the Karl Malone LA Gear lol.

----------


## nickrizz

i had the derick coleman shoe too, hahaha, they werent so bad... i think the best ones were one of my rodmans or jordans

----------


## ripped4fsu

not sure the style name but Nike had a black true high top in the early 90's that looked good and was an excellent court shoe... now I wear Head 705 mids to lift and play racquetball, good shoes.

----------


## nickrizz

now i dont buy anything exept newbalance

----------


## Bob Balco

Anyone have a pair of them somewhat new Nikes that were advertised by Lebron James? those look tight. They have all their years of technology wrapped into one shoe. I like Nike shows with the zoom air in the forefoot because i feel like I get a cushioned respons with out the shoe being to heavy or bulky. With a game as bad as mine I need all the help I can get.

----------


## kc

I had a pair of Pippens...**** I don't remember exactly what they were called tho! Now...I am a Saucony addict.

----------


## Galoot67

the Air Jordans when they first came out back in the 90's. I got the red and white ones first. I remember I walked into basketball camp with them on and everyone was staring at me all jelous, lol. I actually just dug the black pair out of my closed from 1994.

----------


## craneboy

the black air jordans in early 90's

----------


## usualsuspect

I usually sport the strength shoes when I'm balling. Gives me an extra 3 inches on my leap lol. 

My serious response would be what craneboy said. I loved those black air jordan's. I sucked, but it didn't matter cuz I felt like the man with those shoes on.

----------


## Bob Balco

Ya to me all the Jordans are classic. It kind of sucks now because all of these old school shoes, jerseys, and hats are pretty much a hip hop fashion statement. I used to always look for old school stuff like that and now its common and like 300$ a jersey or 200$ for some of them throwback jordans. E-bay always has some brand new vintage jordans for sale. Nothing against rap and hip hop at all but man i am a white 28 year old. Like charles Barkley said on TNT "if you are over 25 grow up and lose the throwback jersey"

----------


## dirtybrit55

penny hardaways were good, as were the gold foamposites

----------


## nickrizz

the new lebron james ones someone told me look like a hummer truck

----------


## cb25

not sure what the best ones were...

but some of the worst were the Shawn Kemps - i had 'em. Looked like a black, green and white spider web all over the shoe. At the time it sounded cool, but look back at my bball pics from jr high or HS and they stand out like sore thumbs...lol.

----------


## Bob Balco

Ya lol. I remember them Kemp Reebok. I used to have a pair of the first Shaq reebok that were blue, white, and silver.

----------


## NoobJuice

HARDAWAYS 1 SHOE WAS THE LIGHTEST SHOE EVER MADE IN THE 90's

----------


## MikeyZ23

i loved the jordans from space jam, the patten leather ones... i never had them when they first came out because mommy wouldn't get them for me in middle school... but i got them when they came out retro i believe in 2000.

----------


## Homer 8

my first ever pair were blue iversons they were sweet nice and comfie then penny's and pipens phoamasite but have to admit the and1 runners there the ones for me

----------


## c_ville

jordan 11 space jam colorway. i dont even need to elaborate.

----------


## MikeyZ23

> jordan 11 space jam colorway. i dont even need to elaborate.


that's the one i'm talkin about

----------


## goodtobeapimp

The old black and red jordan's. I think everyone in my school had them,but oh well they kicked ass. I have to say the reebok pump craze was also a big deal back in the day. You know when u pumped that **** shoe up your vertical just went through the roof.

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

Any of the Jordans from 96-99 or so. hes the best basketball player of all time because of those shoes.  :Devil Grin:

----------


## c_ville

> that's the one i'm talkin about



well, you have impecable taste.

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

Any body remember Xavier Mcdaniels shoes?

----------


## MikeyZ23

> well, you have impecable taste.


did you get them when they came out retro a few years ago.... i skipped school that day. i don't think they release shoes now during the week just for that reason.

----------


## MikeyZ23

ohhh, yea, anyone remember the first jason kidd's that looked like they were going on a space mission. still got them in my closet.

----------


## c_ville

> did you get them when they came out retro a few years ago.... i skipped school that day. i don't think they release shoes now during the week just for that reason.



hahaha 

... nah i didnt get the retro's in store. i procrastinated and ordered them for way too much on ebay.

----------


## c_ville

> ohhh, yea, anyone remember the first jason kidd's that looked like they were going on a space mission. still got them in my closet.



these ones?

----------


## MikeyZ23

> these ones?


yes yessss.... but i had the black with grey inside the bubbles.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

those werent the first jason kidd shoes...and my pick is the very first iversons back in 96-97 season when the guy would throw down alley oops like the young kid he was and crossed MJ in these shoes

----------


## AustrianOAK14

i also liked the air floamposite one that penny hardaway used in teh 97 playoffs and bibby and sum of the wildcats used them in the national championship game in 97

----------


## AustrianOAK14

the and one tai chis were nice too like the ones vinca carter wore in the dunk contest

----------


## calidude

Everyone is wrong...they were the PUMPS, John Cena still wears them :LOL:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

john cena is big

----------


## immy

reebox pumps were built like combat boots but were the shizzz back in the day i think dude from the hawks started wearing them first D. Wilkins he was the man

----------


## AustrianOAK14

d wilkins certainly was the elevator man

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

Converse Chuck Taylors.

----------


## killagorilla187

patrick ewings with the strap. original knick colors

first reebok shaqs with pump.



worst shoes ever were these Filias i had, they got worn down after like a month.

Oh ya best shoes ever Latterel spreewells with spinners haahha

being serious on this one, I like the woodgrain dadas.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

how about the dream by spalding only 30 bucks at payless

----------


## jkoehn1

I like the Reebok 'The Answer I' was Allen Iverson's first or second shoe. Tight.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah iversons first shoe was great

----------


## coachj0233

i cant believe no one mentioned the nike air pumps 

or what about the first set of jordans that were not only red, black, and white but there was also green and white, blue and white, grey and white and also the black ones that were mentioned. 

i remember that christmas that they came out. **** half of my fourth grade classmates came back from the holidays with a pair of jordans and yep all of the different versions were there lol

----------


## Abombz04

The best basketball sneakers ever made were def the Nike Foamposites ... Not the Foamposite pros, but the ones Penny Hardaway wore in 97 ... 180 bucks and worth the money ... Considerin I was the only around who had em at the time ... And the Air Jordan 11's ... The "patent leathers" so fine ... so fine ...

----------


## Teegunn

Best ballin shoes ever. Defintely the original Nike Air Flight Lites. I had that pair for years. They finally fell apart. I have bought at least ten other pairs of Nikes and only one came close the the originals. Worst ball shoes are anything that puts looks and extra junk like straps, flaps and crap like that ahead of functionality. To me a good pair of shoes supports, but foremost are light, with great traction and great mobility. Of course I am a PG and very quick. So I want something that won't slow me down. With those 2 pair of Flight lites I felt like I added a few inches to my vert.

----------


## Beefkake31

Jordan XI  :Wink:

----------

